# Livery yards: Tile Hill, Balsall Common, Berskwell, Fen End, Chadwick End, Lapworth



## amber.25 (18 September 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a yard in any of the areas listed in the title or areas surrounding those.

Ideally outdoor stabling and a school of some sort (floodlit if outdoor would be perfect!)

If anyone knows of anywhere or can advise where to avoid it'd be very much appreciated!

Thanks everyone,


----------



## samanthabenson (20 November 2012)

Hi,
Did you find somewhere? I'm looking at a similar area for a yard.


----------



## JustKickOn (21 November 2012)

Swallowfield EC in Lapworth
Netherwood Livery in Chadwick End
Beanit Farm in Balsall Common (wouldn't rate it though)
If you go on BD website, find details for Martine Galland and drop her an email as I'm pretty sure she has a yard in Berkswell. If not she will know if loads


----------



## applecart14 (21 November 2012)

Deer Park Farm, wouldn't recommend but each to their own and you might be impressed by it.

I'm currently at Netherwood and no spaces and big waiting list.  indoor stabling too.

Swallowfield nice but restrictions on hours so I'm told.

Debbie Armstrongs in Lapworth, Chesetts Wood Livery okay.

Beanit wouldn't recommend but that's word of mouth not personal esperience.

Field house Livery, Earlswood is not that far away.
Loads of yards around in Wythall but further afield still and not that nice an area.


----------



## JustKickOn (21 November 2012)

applecart, I have a couple of friends at your yard, small world


----------



## kellybee (24 November 2012)

Try Pool House Farm next door to Beanit (In Balsall Common) Nice people, I was there for a long time before I got my own place.


----------



## applecart14 (25 November 2012)

RiderLizzie said:



			applecart, I have a couple of friends at your yard, small world 

Click to expand...

just seen your reply sorry Rider Lizzie.  Ooh I wonder who they are.  Think one is on this site whose name begins with K and she has a horse on loan beginning with the letter W!! Good guess eh??  lol


----------



## Cassie_ (27 November 2012)

Hi, are you still looking? My mom lives on a farm in berkswell just past basall common train station (around a 2 min walk) and the farmer there has just done all his stables out and is building an Olympic size outdoor school each stable has individual tack rooms opposite as well.  PM me if you want more info and I'll get his contact details for you.


----------



## sisba (22 December 2012)

Hi Cassie,

I would be really interested in getting the contact details if thats OK? I m local to the area and would be really great to have somewhere good for my little girl


----------



## samanthabenson (4 January 2013)

Hi Cassie, I am still looking, those details would be great if that's still possible?

Sisba, how is the hunt going for you?


----------



## sisba (5 January 2013)

Hi,
No, not really been looking as yet as I am at a really nice yard at the minute, although its a little far and I would like something closer which I can turnout 24/7 in the summer. Surprisingly there does appear to be a lack of good yards in the local area!


----------



## samanthabenson (5 January 2013)

kellybee, what was the hacking like around pool house farm?


----------



## samanthabenson (7 January 2013)

Can I ask where you are at the moment, sisba?


----------



## kellybee (9 January 2013)

To be honest the hacking isn't great but if you ride a mile up the road you're on the old traintracks that go from nailcote through to kenilworth. You have to apply for a key which is £10 a year i think, and you have to send them proof of insurance, but it's a nice ride.

Alternatively you can ride in the farmers fields if the gates are open.


----------



## Cobsndogs (12 January 2013)

Any news from Cassie yet ?, I'm interested in yards in the area too.


----------



## JustKickOn (14 January 2013)

samanthabenson said:



			kellybee, what was the hacking like around pool house farm?
		
Click to expand...




kellybee said:



			To be honest the hacking isn't great but if you ride a mile up the road you're on the old traintracks that go from nailcote through to kenilworth. You have to apply for a key which is £10 a year i think, and you have to send them proof of insurance, but it's a nice ride.
		
Click to expand...

The hacking is actually alright, you can go "round the block" in about an hour, 3 miles or so. Few little hills. Depends on time of day as to how busy it is though. Max speed on roads 40mph, and most people are aware horses hack round here. If you turn left out of Pool House, you only do left turns, so no worry about crossing roads as such. Or you can do the slightly longer version and go over x-roads, under the train station and up a hill, then down a road that will take you back home.

Entry to the disused railway is on Hodgetts Lane next to the power station, through a little wood that gets rather muddy when wet. Once you're on the track though it's lovely, and you can get off at various points along the way and go via road back to the yard. You can also get off at Crackley Wood, and a few other point without a key. There is also a new route at the Kenilworth end which comes out on Cryfield Grange. 
You have to buy a key from the council, but it is a one off purchase, and you don't have to pay yearly.



kellybee said:



			Alternatively you can ride in the farmers fields if the gates are open.
		
Click to expand...

I assume by this, it is meant the fields belonging to Pool House??
All other fields near here are strictly no horses. The land owner checks her fields for hoof prints.

ETA- If the farm I am thinking of is the same as the one in Cassie's post, it backs onto the track too, so would be free access I guess..


----------



## Beckie (15 January 2013)

Im also looking to move my horse to the balsall common area or surrounding as I start work in balsall common in march and what to get him settled asap so i dont have to worry about him  pm if you no of anything


----------



## kellybee (17 January 2013)

RiderLizzie said:



			The hacking is actually alright, you can go "round the block" in about an hour, 3 miles or so.....



I assume by this, it is meant the fields belonging to Pool House??
All other fields near here are strictly no horses. The land owner checks her fields for hoof prints.

ETA- If the farm I am thinking of is the same as the one in Cassie's post, it backs onto the track too, so would be free access I guess..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I for some reason thought "offroad" hacking. One of mine is a prat on the road so we never did much hacking from Pool Farm. The fields opposite Beanit are the ones I meant. The farmer has always told us if the gate's open and it hasn't been ploughed we could ride on the outskirts with no problems


----------



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

Could someone tell me what Beanit*Farm*in Balsall Common is like please be honest because i was thinking about moving my mare there ?


----------



## JustKickOn (10 March 2013)

Surprised this thread has been resurrected! 

It's been a long time since I last visited Beanit, but it does not have a good reputation. It has good facilities, but the indoor school is supposedly rather dusty, yard messy when I was last there. Pass some of the girls out hacking from there from time to time and they have been rude every single time, despite passing slow and wide. Never been a livery there, but from what I know of it, I wouldn't recommend it. There is a shortage of good yards in this area.


----------



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

ohh dear doesnt sound like i would like it there then!! i cant stand rude people i just want a nice quite yard where i can keep my horse thanks anyway if you hear of any nice yards could you let me know please? thanks


----------



## JustKickOn (10 March 2013)

Many are listed above, but all the good and nice ones are full as far as I know. If I do hear anything on the grape vine I will try to remember to let you know though.


----------



## amber.25 (29 March 2013)

I'm toying with the idea of setting up a livery yard in the areas listed in the title/knowle/soilhull.

I would be offering a part and/or full livery service, no DIY. Facilities would include indoor stables, outdoor menage, showjumps and cross country fences.

Is there much interest for a new yard in this area?
What services are in demand e.g. full or part livery?
What do people feel is the going rate?

Any advice is greatly appreciated, everything is just in the planning stage atm but I do have my eye on a couple of yards so it can easily become reality if it's viable/the demand is there!

Thanks guys xx


----------



## sisba (29 March 2013)

Hi,

I think as you can see there is a shortage of good liveries in the area! particularly balsall common / kenilworth. I think there is a requirement for part livery / DIY more than anything else, as there are a few that offer full. I think there has recently been one set up for full livery on the way to knowle? I suppose costs are important, but most important to me is experience / knowledgeable YO and good grazing which is why I travel 15 mile round trip every day.


----------



## vwalton (26 April 2013)

Hi Amber.25 I am moving to Lapworth soon and would be interested in part livery - have you progressed any further with a yard in the area? Many thanks.


----------



## amber.25 (29 April 2013)

hi vwalton,

i haven't progressed very far as many of the places i found for rent specified no DIY and my research suggested DIY would be the most popular!

not sure if it's any help or not but i was at solihull riding club a few weeks ago and saw an advert in there for a part livery space at swallowfields in lapworth;

hope you find somewhere suitable! xx


----------

